# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Nga cila krahine jane bosat me te medhej Shqiptar ?

## EuroStar1

Pamvarsisht levizjeve qe kan bere njerzit duke ardhur ne Tirane, Durres, etj do isha kurioz te dija se cilet njerez te krahinave te ndryshme kan arritur te kene nje ekonomi te mirfillte per tu quajtur BOSS... Ata te veriut, shqipris se mesme apo jugut ? * Mos ti quajm bossa ata qe jetojn ne Tirane dhe jane nga X vend i Shqiprise*

Pra une njoh qe ka shume njerez nga X vend qe jan Bossa...

----------


## Endless

shumica jane nga donofrosa me duket. po ka ca  dhe nga paftani i beratit.

per fukarenjte skam ndonje info, sorry. po dicka brenda meje sec me thote qe keta te  fundit jane me se shumti nga krahina gjithandej. ndoshta mund te jem dhe gabim, cdo gje luhet.

----------


## skender76

Ne t'veriut!!!! :perqeshje: 
Sepse, ne jena bosa nga natyra, edhe pa lek fare dukna si bosa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

ju te  veriut dukeni me shume si kosa se si bosa lol

----------


## skender76

> ju te  veriut dukeni me shume si kosa se si bosa lol


Endless, ja, prandaj s'mund te behesh bos ti, sepse humb shum koh me na demtu bos-llekun neve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hard

....po kujt i plasi per keta bossa .....
po edhe nese jan , jan per vete, per askend tjeter...

----------


## Endless

une boss kam lind mo shoku. bosat lindin, zbehen. s'quhesh boss vetem po ke xhepin plot.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> une boss kam lind mo shoku. bosat lindin, zbehen. s'quhesh boss vetem po ke xhepin plot.


Mund të jesh psh,pa pas lek fare :P  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Endless

bossi ne tip eshte me popullor dhe me i dashur nga njerezit, se sa bossi qe eshte boss vetem nga ane lekeve. kjo ka rendesi. po tani edhe boss brek grrisur fare, sikur s'shkone mo.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ziti

bosat jane te gjithe nga jugu, me ne krye skrapaliun ilir meta.

----------


## USA NR1

ku mjellet droga me shume prej atje,me duket se ne jug (shaka)

----------


## nenoist

iliri ska buk te haje pse behesh kaq naiv o burr hihihihi ( bos eshte Salsano Rrapi)

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Vallaj verioret i bojn millit zbor masnej jugoret ne shqiperia mesme jena rob te urt .. :perqeshje:

----------


## Enii

verjoret jan milionera (dollare) ... ata na kuksi , shkodra etc  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## policia911

fjala bos ka rendesi  te madhe ta quash dike bos
psh bos eshte edhe ai qe ka thjesht nje puntor 
bos eshte edhe ai qe ka nje biznes por ska asnje puntor por prap eshte bos 
por ka edhe bosa me kuptim  e fjales qe kan lek por skan as bussines as ***
por shumica e bosave ne shqiperi jan ish kriminela ordiner  qe jan mar me drog 
te zinj ata shqiptar qe kan ata per bosa 

psh njof ketu ne usa shum shqiptar me bussines te madh edhe prap se bejn veten per bosa 


pastaj sa per bosa nga jan jan nga jugu i shqiperis sepse drogaxhinjt  jan atije

----------


## loneeagle

do thoja jugu por shumica kane levizur prandaj eshte shqiperia e mesme. pastaj vetem ne tirane ka 800 mije banore ne mos gabohem.

----------


## Enii

> fjala bos ka rendesi  te madhe ta quash dike bos
> psh bos eshte edhe ai qe ka thjesht nje puntor 
> bos eshte edhe ai qe ka nje biznes por ska asnje puntor por prap eshte bos 
> por ka edhe bosa me kuptim  e fjales qe kan lek por skan as bussines as ***
> por shumica e bosave ne shqiperi jan ish kriminela ordiner  qe jan mar me drog 
> te zinj ata shqiptar qe kan ata per bosa 
> 
> psh njof ketu ne usa shum shqiptar me bussines te madh edhe prap se bejn veten per bosa 
> 
> ...


e ke te gabuar konceptin e bosit ... bosa quhen ata qe kane miliona dollare , droga ste ben milioner , ben disa para po miljona kurre sepse qe te besh miliona i bie te mos jetosh i lire por te jesh diku tjeter sepse rreziku eshte i larte .. ne Shqiperi ka milionera qe kane biznese te ndershme , gjerat jane pak me mire sec kane qene ... do thoja ata qe kane miliona te pandershem jane vetem Politikanet !

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Mendoj qe njerezit me "bossa" jane nga jugu pavarsisht nga leket ,per nga natyra

----------


## Izadora

> por shumica e bosave ne shqiperi jan ish kriminela ordiner qe jan mar me drog


ose ndonje pisllik tjeter.

----------


## Endless

> Mendoj qe njerezit me "bossa" jane nga jugu pavarsisht nga leket ,per nga natyra


hmm..  ja dicka dinka ky shoku, s'flitka kot, edhe pse s'me duket si jugor.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

